
'I beat type 2 diabetes with 200-calorie drinks' - submeta
http://www.bbc.com/news/health-42154666
======
sp332
I do know a guy who cured his diabetes, but he did it by walking on a
treadmill for hours every day. He lost about 50% of his body weight and
doesn't need treatment anymore.

------
woodandsteel
"Once the weight has been lost, dieticians then help patients introduce
healthy, solid meals."

I wonder how long it will be until a troll paid by the refined carbohydrates
industry shows up and tells us a healthy diet can include lots of bread,
cookies, and added sugar.

~~~
dogma1138
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jared_Fogle](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jared_Fogle)

------
RickJWag
This is the best news I've seen all day. Great stuff.

------
burntrelish1273
Show me the A1C before and after, or it didn't happen.

------
timthelion
I don't agree that this is a breakthrough. Type 2 diabetes has existed for a
long time. What we're seeing here is a new type of diabetes, type "obese with
bad diet and constant inflow of blood sugar either from fat or from food"
diabetes. This new type is obviously treatable. Real type 2 diabetes is
neither an insufficiency of insulin nor is it an excess of incoming blood
sugar. It is insulin tolerance developed within the cells and it is barely
treatable by any method.

~~~
esotericsean
My father was a Type 2 diabetic for many years. I never thought much of it, I
knew he "watched" his diet and didn't have sugar and he went to the doctor who
prescribed him insulin and medication. Slowly over the years it got worse. He
had to have eye surgeries, his feet started swelling, his kidneys got bad.

I finally decided to do some research on the topic and learned all about
insulin resistance and how it's mostly an issue with the liver. I read about
the Keto diet (which is high fat, extremely low carb) and discovered tons of
people who it seemed to helped, so I got my parents to both try it. Within 6
months, my dad lost over 50 lbs, he no longer had to take any insulin. He went
to the doctor and they were amazed at how quickly all of his levels improved.
His kidney function improved.

He still has more weight to lose, but it's been pretty miraculous and I urge
everyone to look into it. I've been a carbivore my whole life. I'm still young
so it hasn't caught up to me, but I imagine that it probably will eventually.
So I don't do extreme Keto, but I'm starting to eat much healthier now. More
veggies, fewer refined carbs like bread and pasta. I also cut out soda and
most meat and dairy.

~~~
natecavanaugh
Strange, only because my dad was type 2 as well, but my entire life (79-2006,
when he passed from cancer), he would constantly talk and knew if he would eat
right (meaning no macro-extremes, mainly) , he wouldn’t need insulin, so he
knew his sugar binges weren’t good for his diabetes (his cravings ranged
everywhere from twinkies and regular Coke, to piles of pasta with no flavoring
but a ton of butter).

However, he was able to bring his weight and diabetes under control before he
found out he had cancer, and he was able to control it with just a balanced
macro diet (and he had tried everything from Atkins to acupuncture advice).

I guess I’m saying this for two reasons: 1, it’s so crazy how little we know
about diet and biology regarding individuals, and 2, there might be other
options for people with the diabeetus out there, but it’s crazy how calorie
control works best for different people, depending on the approach.

Also, I was pretty sure that keto was primarily high protein and high fat,
(though thinking about it, an 80% fat diet could still be considered keto; I
just think protein is not only calorie saving, it’s muscle sparing effects are
incredibly important, esp for men).

